# August 2015 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to August's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Cherrij!*

Cherrij (15 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Wallaby (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Delaware Equestrian (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BuckskinLover (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lostastirrup (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoriF (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Herdof2 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

shegre174 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

faiza425 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintEqualBlueRibbons (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

77Lisa (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SweetTyree (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Glenormiston (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

jacks329nd (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ZombieHorseChick (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

wakiya (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintedPonies92 (0 votes)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous photos <3 Congrats to the winner!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Wheee, Thank youu! and it's on my Bday!


----------

